# icon



## dice (Aug 6, 2005)

a psp icon for the other consoles forum is a bit mis-leading isn't it?


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 6, 2005)

I agree, but I don't mind either.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Aug 6, 2005)

I agree - I was thinking the same thing... but I'm kinda used to it now


----------



## th3sandm4n (Aug 6, 2005)

Yah I don't look at icons...
(Off topic- Dice your sig owns)


----------



## dice (Aug 6, 2005)

why thank you kindly sandman, just alerting everyone of the emotional stress experienced with steam


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 6, 2005)

Other Consoles and Other Handhelds share the same parent, so they share the same icon. As the PSP is the most talked about 'other handheld' that seems the most fitting icon...


----------



## dEC0DED (Aug 6, 2005)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 6 2005 said:


> Other Consoles and Other Handhelds share the same parent, so they share the same icon. As the PSP is the most talked about 'other handheld' that seems the most fitting icon...


w0rd.


----------



## dice (Aug 6, 2005)

[never mind I get ya now]

Still though I could go into the wrong forum... BAM! 5 seconds of my life wasted


----------



## Lewigi (Aug 6, 2005)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Aug 6 2005 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 6 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Other Consoles and Other Handhelds share the same parent, so they share the same icon. As the PSP is the most talked about 'other handheld' that seems the most fitting icon...
> ...


I agree.
During that five seconds you could have started creating a new sig about how steam causes you "emotional stress"


----------



## dEC0DED (Aug 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Lewigi @ Aug 6 2005 said:


> QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Aug 6 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 6 2005 said:
> ...


hahahahahahahahahhaa
own3d


----------



## dice (Aug 6, 2005)

errm yah really I'm bothered. (What I mean is I was referring to my friend not myself so...)


----------



## 754boy (Aug 7, 2005)

Doesnt realy bother me seeing as the PSP is one of the others. BTW.....dice, ur sig is kool. 

On a totally unrelated note.......THIS IS MY 1000th post!!!!!! W00T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## decript (Aug 7, 2005)

Gotten used to the symbol since most of it is PSP related. On an un-unrelated note.
ZOMFG j00 r my ScHis3nführ3r!!onemillion


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 7, 2005)

Was wondering this myself till now. The answer appeases me.

BTW santos, the preview post button really helps make sure your tags are correctly done.

And on a truly completely unrelated note, purple eats cats.


----------



## Kyoji (Aug 7, 2005)

What are you guys on about, I'm seeing the default GBA for the "other consoles" forum..
I even cleared my cache..


----------



## Puck The Joker (Aug 7, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Aug 6 2005 said:


> What are you guys on about, I'm seeing the default GBA for the "other consoles" forum..
> I even cleared my cache..



They are talking about the icon that shows up on the portal smart guy.


----------



## Lewigi (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Aug 7 2005 said:


> THIS IS MY 1000th post!!!!!! W00T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spammer!
btw, they fixed it now. yay


----------



## jumpman17 (May 24, 2007)

Umm...please don't bump 2 year old topics. K thx bye.


----------

